# Demon Shine - the ********** User Guide



## kennethsross (Jun 19, 2008)

OK guys, we've all stocked up on Demon Shine from our local Asda. 2x 2 litres for £5 - seems like a deal. 

Some of us have never used the stuff, and we want to do it right.

I have the stuff in the 2 litre bottles - but I also see it in a 1 litre trigger spray in Tesco

So.........

Those of you have used it........ please spread your wisdom for the benefit of Demon Shine newbies!


----------



## AmoB (Aug 4, 2009)

I have used it neat, 1:1 and 5:1 as a QD. I think 1:1 is good enough.

5:1 for clay worked well for me too


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

neat as a great quick detailer in a spray bottle. 

1:1 as a drying aid in a spray bottle. works wonders for me. ignore all of this mix in a bucket and pour over car. its tosh!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Personally - I use it as directed on the (big) bottle...

250ml into a 10L watering can - pour over the car at the end of the wash, and the water sheets away, leaving very little to dry - can dry the car with a single 40cm plush MF cloth.

Works extremely well for me; Warwickshire has seriously hard water, and this almost eliminates water spots...

T


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

So is it a glorified QD, like Z8 ?


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

need to find me some of this, would use it as a quick dry aid too


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I use it neat, and spray it all over a wet car like a QD to help drying. I also use it as a clay lube. It's relatively good - but don't let it dry on paint.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

i've been using it as a sprayer, washed rinsed, sprayed rinsed then dried, leaves a really nice finish tbh, and sheeting is really good


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Michael172 said:


> So is it a glorified QD, like Z8 ?


No, Demon Shine is a QD with little protection qualities but has some cleaning ability. Z8 is a spray sealant and should be treated as an LSP, not a quick detailer as it has very little cleaning ability.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

use as instructed 250ml in an open-end watering can, pour over then hardly nothing to dry and added shine. The spray method just took longer and wasnt as effective for me


----------



## vinesh (May 20, 2008)

How about using Miracle Gro Feeder to spray Demon Shine on the car?

Miracle Gro Feeder - http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mvf/store/products/miracle-gro-feeder


----------



## barongreenback (Sep 13, 2009)

Put a couple of splashes in two buckets and poured over the car. Water sheeted off beautifully and took a minute for me to pat dry.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Cheesy231 said:


> ignore all of this mix in a bucket and pour over car. its tosh!


Isn't the whole point of pouring it over the car to sheet water off? much like people doing a final rinse with an open ended hose. Surely spraying it on is just going to leave a fine mist on the car which will take a while to dry off, when you pour it over it takes most of the water off with it, certainly worked for me I wouldn't say it was tosh.


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

when i spray it over the car 1:1 it destroys beads, so firstly its helping run alot of the water off anyway. secondly its a lubricant (also v good for claying) so wether you pat dry or wipe the surface you are lubricating it so any small particles of dust or dirt that have blown over the paintwork after the wash stage. so secondly it reduces the chance of swirls and scratches during the drying stage. and last but not least using this in a spray form and then even pat drying will remove most watermarks if you haven't got round the car quick enough. the only benefits i see from pouring over the car is getting a lot off water off. which rinsing with an open hose does anyway.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Cheesy231 said:


> when i spray it over the car 1:1 it destroys beads, so firstly its helping run alot of the water off anyway. secondly its a lubricant (also v good for claying) so wether you pat dry or wipe the surface you are lubricating it so any small particles of dust or dirt that have blown over the paintwork after the wash stage. so secondly it reduces the chance of swirls and scratches during the drying stage. and last but not least using this in a spray form and then even pat drying will remove most watermarks if you haven't got round the car quick enough. the only benefits i see from pouring over the car is getting a lot off water off. which rinsing with an open hose does anyway.


Agreed - if an open hose gets all the water off, then you don't need demon shine - but on my daily driver it makes this significantly better (i.e. leaves all the vertical panels practically dry, where an open hose doesn't).

It's a time saver for me, which is why I like it - but I think it's supposed to leave something behind (the 'shine' bit) for normal car washes. I always use a bit of OCW, DG Aquawax or CG Speed Wipe (or the other 5 QDs I've got on rotation) to finish the car anyway so don't see this benefit.

All the swirls I've ever put into paint has been from poor drying towels - absolutely hate WW towels now - so if I can use 1 super plush to dry the car, I'm happy.

T


----------



## robertbentley (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm off to a car show soon. My car is currently sat under a dust-sheet, wearing 2 coats of vics concours. She's gleaming.

Can I drive the 30 miles to the show, and then use Demon Shine neat in a spray bottle as a waterless wash ? (i.e. spray a panel, then wipe off with a clean microfibre towel?) The car will probably be a bit dusty by the time I arrive, which won't do if I enter the show and shine.

bob


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

i use it as a drying aid, 500ml spray bottle,around 50/60ml of demon shine and top it up with water, spritz it on the car a panel at a time and it really helps tbh, leaves a good smear free finish.


----------



## robertbentley (Sep 17, 2007)

robertbentley said:


> I'm off to a car show soon. My car is currently sat under a dust-sheet, wearing 2 coats of vics concours. She's gleaming.
> 
> Can I drive the 30 miles to the show, and then use Demon Shine neat in a spray bottle as a waterless wash ? (i.e. spray a panel, then wipe off with a clean microfibre towel?) The car will probably be a bit dusty by the time I arrive, which won't do if I enter the show and shine.
> 
> bob


Anyone ? Does it work as a waterless wash ????? Neat or diluted ??


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Cheesy231 said:


> neat as a great quick detailer in a spray bottle.
> 
> 1:1 as a drying aid in a spray bottle. works wonders for me. ignore all of this mix in a bucket and pour over car. its tosh!


Erm, if you stick it diluted in a watering can and pour over the car, it does work...

(Tosh)

heh


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

I find the watering can method the best also, cuts drying time down in half easily.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

robertbentley said:


> Anyone ? Does it work as a waterless wash ????? Neat or diluted ??


I wouldn`t it won`t have the necessery lubricants and surfactants
Its best used as intended as a drying/shine aid.


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

used it today after washing the car, used in a bucket with a jug, worked wonders, hardly had to dry afterwards, and its added a little to the gloss aswell


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Michael172 said:


> So is it a glorified QD, like Z8 ?


Z8 ids not a QD its a Spray "top-up" sealant!


----------



## nivr6 (May 20, 2010)

1 Cap full in a B&Q orange bucket filled to the top and poured over the car with a watering can should leave the car dry with a touch of gloss and should leave the car dry.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I use it 1:1 in a Sprayer. After washing, spray all over the car, it really disperses the water, then dry with the drying towel to leave a great shine. It leaves a lovely glossy look to the car. I highly rate this product.


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

I've followed the instuctions on the demon shine bottle and then dry the car off leaves a nice shine for me, I've only used this a couple of times but I am very impressed.

Davy


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

If your pouring it over in a watering can how can you avoid getting it on the windows?? Ive found it leaves marks on the windows.


----------



## Peter R (Aug 13, 2009)

I've got some in the detergent container in the powerwasher and tend to rinse with it after shampoo-ing.

Helps massively with drying and the glossy result looks as good as anything synthetic I've applied as a LSP. But I've been really disappointed with the beading thereafter.

I've tried it as a QD at various ratios including 100%. Again, I think the glossy finish is fantastic but have been disappointed with the beading when it's rained.

(I prefer to have fresh wax and hence plenty of beading as I find the car tends to stay a bit cleaner for longer that way)


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

I tend to use Demon Shine for quickness ie stick it in the rinsing bucket and then dry off, I have heard or read on their bottle you either drive off or dry off otherwise it marks the paint.

Davy


----------

